# ATV Cutting edge question



## Petr51488 (Jan 31, 2005)

Its time to replace my cutting edge on my blackline plow. Will there be a difference if i use a stainless steel blade or a regular steel blade? Which should i choose and why. Price doesn't matter.. I don't want a polly because i need it to srape. So...... Steel or Stainless?


----------



## speedy (Oct 30, 2004)

I'm going to go to my steel supplier and get a slice of AR 3/8 or 1/2"plate (abrasion resistant) I used it all the time on my gravel crushing spread....works great for sliding gravel, but not sure how well it will work with the added down pressure, even if it is only supposedly 500 lbs that the actuator can put out.


----------



## Petr51488 (Jan 31, 2005)

speedy;686124 said:


> I'm going to go to my steel supplier and get a slice of AR 3/8 or 1/2"plate (abrasion resistant) I used it all the time on my gravel crushing spread....works great for sliding gravel, but not sure how well it will work with the added down pressure, even if it is only supposedly 500 lbs that the actuator can put out.


I dont use the plow for downpressure. Strictly plowing snow. I'm wondering if using stainless has any negative affects like maybe it scratches more so then steel since its harder.


----------

